# General > Business >  Review of Debt advice and related services

## NewsBot

The Caithness Business Index has posted the following article:

*Review of Debt advice and related services*

[IMG][/IMG]
The Council has a legal duty to provide certain advice and information services on debt, welfare and housing for local residents.  Employment rights advice is also provided but there is no statutory duty on the Council to provide this.   [Read Full Article]

----------

